# Разное > Камбуз >  Засолка рыбы

## Д.Срибный

Хочу попробовать засолить сырую сёмгу или форель.
Может кто-нибудь поделиться опытом?
В итоге хочется получить малосольную свежую красную рыбу...

----------


## Nazar

> Хочу попробовать засолить сырую сёмгу или форель.
> Может кто-нибудь поделиться опытом?
> В итоге хочется получить малосольную свежую красную рыбу...


Дима, без проблем, столько лет на Севере.. :Smile: 
Покупаешь рыбу, главное что-бы она была свежая, ранее не мороженая.
Промываешь в холодной воде, вскрываешь ей пузо ( если еще не потрошенная ), потрошишь и холодной водой промываешь изнутри.
Берешь *крупную* соль и сыпешь ей в брюхо, равномерно распределяя, количество не важно, больше чем нужно рыба не возьмет.
Так-же натираешь ее солью снаружи. В пузо можно положить пару долек лимона и чайную ложку сахара.
Заворачиваешь все это хозяйство в тряпки и в холодильник *не в морозилку*. Я если солю рыбу утром, часов в 12, часам к восьми вечера ее уже ем. Для малосольной достаточно постоять 8-12 часов ( по вкусу ).
Потом вынимаешь ее и холодильника ( можно маленько промыть в холодной воде ) и кюшаешь. :Biggrin:  Я предварительно кладу в морозилку минут на 10-15, разделывать удобней.

Эт ты че, специально для этого целый раздел сделал? :Biggrin:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Эт ты че, специально для этого целый раздел сделал?


Дык рыбки захотелось, пятницо же  :Biggrin: 
Вообще давно думал раздел сделать по обмену кулинарным опытом )))

А рыба какая пойдет под засолку? Любая красная?

----------


## Nazar

> Дык рыбки захотелось, пятницо же 
> Вообще давно думал раздел сделать по обмену кулинарным опытом )))
> 
> А рыба какая пойдет под засолку? Любая красная?


Лучше бери пожирней, в идеале чавыча, но ее хрен найдешь, потом семьга, ну и горбуша как бюджетный вариант, из некрупных кумжа, но то-же в магазинах ее сто лет не видел, можно и форель на худой конец, но это уже не то.
В принципе, если грамотно сделать засол, то вид красной рыбы на бутерброде, будет отличить очень сложно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ага, спасибо. Попробую сёмгу ))

----------


## Nazar

> Ага, спасибо. Попробую сёмгу ))


Оптимальный вариант. Если солить будешь не целую рыбу ( голову и хвост на уху может пустишь ), то старайся солить центральный кусок ( ближе к хвосту ), там все ништяки. :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

> ....... Эт ты че, специально для этого целый раздел сделал?


 :Biggrin:  Это эхо мечты сделать сайт по кулинарным рецептам! А я то думаю, чего это меня Дима полчаса за рыбу пытает... а тут "РУБРИКА"!
Ну чтож, и эта тема нам не чужда..

Добавлю пару ремарок... соль  я смешивал с  сахаром сразу, пропорция 10:1. Лимон не рекомендовал бы, он готовит сёмгу мигом. Мы свежевыловленую "шинковали", присаливали, поливали соком из лимона, резали хлеб, откупоривали бутылку, разливали, произносили тост и сёмгой закусывали - она уже была готова! И пересолить рыбу можно!

----------


## Nazar

> И пересолить рыбу можно!


Если передержать.. :Wink:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я еще в соль укропчика слегка добавляю помимо сахарку.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Свежего? Аль сушеного?

----------


## An-Z

> Свежего? Аль сушеного?


Я бы не рискнул портить хорошую рыбу сухим укропом..

----------


## Котков Андрей

Свежего бувально пару веточек, сухой даст  сильный запах, мы же не раков варим в конце концов.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Всем спасибо за советы! Сделаю рыбу - отчитаюсь )

----------


## Казанец

> Всем спасибо за советы! Сделаю рыбу - отчитаюсь )


Кулинар-экспериментатор пугает своим отсутствием. Не хочется думать о плохом, но с момента последнего поста прошло почти двое суток. Рыба (если малосольная) солится-то часы, не дни чай...

----------


## An-Z

Видать оперу пишет...

----------


## Казанец

Не помню в каком произведении и не в качестве цитаты, а примерно по смыслу, Станислав Лем писал на это тему что-то типа того:
Мы знаем, кто изобрел паровую машину и радио, создал таблицу химических элементов и открыл деление атомного ядра. К сожалению, мы никогда не узнаем имен тех самоотверженных героев-экспериментаторов, кто установил, что чернику и лесную малину есть можно, а бузину и волчью ягоду - нет. Тех, кто опытным способом определил, что жюльен надо готовить из шампиньонов, а не из бледной поганки, и что тресковая печень гораздо полезнее для употребления в качестве пищи, чем печень рыбы фугу. История кулинарии - это история беспримерных подвигов ныне никому не известных героев, пожертвовавших собой ради нашего гастрономического удовольствия.

----------


## An-Z

> .... а бузину и волчью ягоду - нет.


Бузина употребляется в пищу, а употребление жюльена с  мухоморами и фуги (рыбы) привносит в кулинарию свежие краски.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как говорил герой одного анекдота - "не дождетесь!"  :Biggrin: 
Просто приехали в гости родственники из Одессы, ну и не до форума было ))
А рыбка получилась очень душевная, спасибо всем за советы!

----------


## Камчадал

> Хочу попробовать засолить сырую сёмгу или форель.
> Может кто-нибудь поделиться опытом?
> В итоге хочется получить малосольную свежую красную рыбу...


Дмитрий, я делаю вот таким образом. 50/50 - соль/сахар (на кило рыбы приблизительно 6 ст. ложек того и другого, можно и побольше, не стесняясь) - хорошенько посыпать этой смесью и оставить на 24 часа в закрытой таре при комнатной температуре. Потом остудить в холодильнике и употреблять в нарезанном виде как придется.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вчера солил кусок семги обычным способом, но задался вопросом: в детстве отец всегда рыбу после перетирки солью клал под небольшой пресс на время посола, рыба давала "сок". А зачем это?

----------


## Лана

потому,что сок(жидкость) растворяет соль,которую Вы туда сыпали и получается своеобразный рассол,без дополнительной воды

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, засолил в выходные палтуса. Соль разводил коньяком )) Вечером буду дегустировать...

----------


## CaptainHook

Всем привет! Ну и я поделюсь тут своим рецептом  :Smile: 

Скумбрия типа копчено-соленая...

Ингредиенты: 2 крупные замороженные скумбрии, 4 столовых ложки чая (заварки), 4 столовых ложки соли, 4 столовых ложки сахара.

Приготовление: Рыбу разморозить, помыть, отрезать головы и очистить от внутренностей, хорошо промыть.
Сварить рассол: заварку залить 1 литром кипятка.
В остывший чай добавить соль, хорошо размешать, добавить сахар и снова интенсивно размешать.
Поместить в данный рассол рыбу и поставить в холодильник на 4 дня.
Вынуть из маринада, ополоснуть от заварки, подвесить над умывальником на ночь.
Завернуть в бумажный пакет и хранить в холодильнике.

 зы: У меня не получилось "хранить в холодильнике"   :Redface:   потому как съели мгновенно - на вкус и цвет совсем как копченая скумбрия!

----------


## Казанец

> не получилось "хранить в холодильнике"    потому как съели мгновенно


В былые времена жена тоже ставила солиться скумбрию, только без всяких прибамбасов: просто в воде с солью. Срок готовности - сутки в рассоле в холодильнике. И тоже не получалось дотерпеть до стадии хранения: если с утра поставлена, то поздно ночью начинал залезать, вытаскивать и есть ещё до истечения суток.

----------


## CaptainHook

Ну я, если честно, тоже так делаю)))) Я люблю малосоленую, даже могу просто посолить и лопать свежую рыбень. Просто потом .... дальше, чем вижу  :Cool:

----------


## Elenina

Отличная рыбная закуска - соленая скумбрия

Ингредиенты
Ингредиенты
Скумбрия - 2 крупные тушки
Чеснока - 2 зубчика
Репчатый лук - 3 средних штуки
Уксус 9% - 3 ст.л.
Растительное масло - 3 ст.л.
Лист лавровый - 2 шт.
Смесь перцев - 1 ч.л.
Душистый перец - 10 -15 шт.
Сахар - 1 ч.л.
Соль - 1 -1,5 ст.л.
Начнем с подготовки рыбы, если она заморожена, то можно не ждать пока она оттает, сразу отрежем голову и плавники, удалим требуху, лучше через голову не разрезая брюшко, так кусочки будут красивей. Промоем, нарежем тушку на не очень тонкие кружальца. Это был самый трудоёмкий процесс.
Чеснок и лук почистим и нарежем, чеснок на тонкие пластины, а лук колечками или полукольцами, старайтесь нарезать одинаково тонко.
Соединим специи с растительным маслом солью, уксусом и сахаром. Рассол готов. Вначале Вам покажется, что его не достаточно.
Сложите по очереди всё плотно, в стеклянную банку или как я, в кастрюлю, залейте заправкой и накройте крышкой, рыба пустит сок, будьте к этому готовы.
Оставьте на ночь в холодильнике, а на завтрашнее утро идеальная, самая вкусная, и сочная скумбрия будет готова.
Отварите картофель в кожуре или пюрешку, обед готов.

----------

